# How often do you give recreational bones?



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi we just started partial RAW yesterday and even though we are giving 1 1/2 lbs in the morning with Salmon oil and 2 cups of Acana (made by Orijen) with a heaping Tbsp on yogurt at night he still seems starving. Do recreational bones help with this? How often do you give recreational bones. Do any of you fast your dogs? How often? Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't fast my dogs at all. 

I give recreational bones very rarely. Maybe 4-5 times a year. IMO they wouldn't do much to curb hunger. A recreational bone is, by definition, not consumable. 

My dogs always eat quicky and I'm sure they would happily eat more if I offered it. But I don't let their "hunger" determine how much to feed. Watch their weight. If the physique is at a good weight then you're feeding enough.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Tracy. He is still a growing boy but I don't want him to grow too fast. He is 8 months and 70 lbs.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I give recreational bones (beef ribs will nearly all the fatty meat cut off) about 2x/month. They do a nice job of polishing off that little bit of tartar that sometimes builds up (yes, even though I don't feed him any kibble). I get a nice shiny smile of thanks!









My boy eats like a food critic. He licks his food. Then he takes a bite, chews it thoughtfully, then takes another. With RMBs, he takes them off the plate to a spot about 20 feet away, stands there and chomps contemplatively. He does clean his bowl, but he does so on his schedule. He's also been eating raw 1.5 years out of the 2 years he's been alive, and I think he just takes wonderful meaty meals for granted.









Your pup might be acting so hungry because the food is SO delicious! 

The only time I fast him is (and this probably sounds horrible) when we're going on a trip and it's just not convenient to feed him for a particular meal. If we're going to be on the road for 6+ hours, I'll feed him a slightly larger meal before we go, we'll leave; then he'll eat the next morning (I don't feed him late at night when we arrive). I figure the little "cleansing period" does his body good. But we only do that maybe once every 2-3 months. It's not a regular thing. 

With medical stuff, like needing to fast for a blood test and such, he misses meals here and there. I figure that's fine enough. I don't see a reason to do fasts intentionally. He's not a wolf. He doesn't live in the wilderness. He doesn't eat half a caribou at a time (although I'm sure he'd love it!), so he doesn't need to go a day or two without eating. 

I watch their bodies -- hourglass figure and that nice tuck up in the abdomen -- for appropriate weight. Also, we drop by the vet's office for socializing weigh-ins now and then (because I don't completely trust my eye). THAT is how I determine how much I should feed my dogs. 

Otherwise, if I judged based how hungry they act, my senior beagle/spaniel WOULD get half a caribou every night for dinner!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ris is always ready to eat more if it's offered. I think it's in her DNA. Since dogs in the wild never know when the next meal might arrive.

I don't fast Risa unless I have a medical reason to do so. If she is having loose poop or needs to for a veterinary procedure.

I don't feel comfortable giving Risa recreational bones. I have given her beef ribs to eat (she can't consume them) but I end up having a slight anxiety attack while she's eating them and hoping she doesn't crack a tooth on them. So I generally don't give them.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

It varies for me, sometimes 2x a month, sometimes once a month, sometimes every 3 months. Just depends upon when I "think" to buy some..It is not a golden rule for me, but they do help with any tarter build up...Ideally I like to give at least 1x a month, plus my dogs enjoy them









And no I don't fast my dogs, however sometimes I do give them a bit less though.. 



> Quote:The only time I fast him is (and this probably sounds horrible) when we're going on a trip and it's just not convenient to feed him for a particular meal.


Yep I think that is just horrible, sounds like border-line dog abuse to me..







LOL


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

The closest to recreational bones I give is pigs feet- which I consider part recreational b/c it takes so long for them to eat them, especially when I serve them frozen. They receive these goodies only on occasion- maybe once every two months, and they enjoy it on a weekend lounging in the yard.

I find that my dogs get all the chewing and enjoyment from chewing in their daily meals and that the dental risks (broken tooth) from a true recreational bone outweighs the good.

I do not fast either dog.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I give beef ribs or deer legs occasionally as rec. bones- maybe twice a month. I don't fast the dogs, but they have one meatless day in the week, where they only get an egg , fruits and leftovers.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

How long is a beef rib that you give to your dog for recreational? What if a dog has never had one.. will he try to CHOMP through it as if it were any RMB, or will he "get it" that this is a gently gnawed thing? Broken teeth is a scary idea.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It all depends on the dog. For my Shepherds beef ribs were very meaty rec bones - they did not eat the bone part. For my friends Rotties are are snacks - one crunch and they are gone!

You can always hold the bone when you first introduce it to Grimm. That way you can control him actions.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

They can crunch THROUGH a rib?? Wow! I am a bit scared of the idea still. To be honest, Grimm has only been on raw 1 and a half months-- and nearly HALF of his tartar is totally GONE.. even DH noticed it! (maybe it would be disappearing sooner if Grimm could tolerate a higher bone ratio without becoming constipated, but he can't)

Think I am scared to give recreational bones.. how common are teeth breaking? I hope his usual RMBs are enough to keep his teeth happy and healthy.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Patti,

You give him turkey necks, right? Those are the BEST tooth brushes - as long as Grimm chews them.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lauri, yup! He chews them-- but he only gets them cut into sections.. like, 1/3 or 1/4th of a neck.. a piece about 3 - 4 inches long. (he gets constipated really easily-- even with the salmon and olive oils added to his food) Plus, the necks here are HUUUUGE. Still, you are right-- even neck sections have made a big improvement! For DH to have commented, it is really obvious. And, he has only been 1.5 month on all raw!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Patti, I end up with barely-chewed ribs in my back yard 

Camper peels off the tendony ligamenty stuff, then chomps for a bit, sucks out some marrow, then he's off to see what his sisters are up to. 

Baby Sister picks up the bone. It's too hard for her milk teeth, but that's ok because she simply wants to run around with it, and he gives chase. Then they decide they'd rather wrestle over the big stuffed AFLAC duck (some stupid sales promotion from dh's work) that actually yells "Aflac" over and over and over and over.









Zamboni finds the bone, chews a bit more, and polishes her molars for a while. For her advanced age, she has lovely teeth (except the couple she's missing!)

Then as the young ones are barking, shouting over the sound of the AFLAC duck, I go outside-- barefoot -- to separate them and manage to step on the partially chewed, very sharp bone. Ouch!







Swearing, I toss it in the kitchen garbage. 

Team Camper gets a lot of mileage out of one rib bone. They're very recreational -- or is it entertaining? -- in my house! 

So no, Patti, we don't actually eat a whole rib bone, even between the three of them.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks everybody. We just started RAW Saturday morning and he seemed starving after eating. Now that it has been a few days of having RAW patties for breakfast and kibble for supper he doesn't seem like he is starving. His poop is definately firming up, YEAH!!! Still trying to convince DH to do RAW the way the rest of you do with chicken parts but I guess I should be happy he agreed to one meal a day of patties with Salmon Oil.


----------

